# LOVE this volumetrics cookbook!



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

today's lunch -
Risotto Primavera 
290 calories per 1 and a half cups! 
Yea, for that italian rice dish I thought I couldn't eat anymore, modified to be healthy and yummy!

You guys should check this out. It's pretty veggie intensive, which makes it perfect for all you gardeners out there.  Not one bad recipe yet, and it is designed to give you more food on less calories. So if you are struggling with hunger...

Just FYI on a tool that is really helping me with weightloss. 

CIndyc.


----------



## PamB (Jan 15, 2008)

I will have to check that out also, love cookbooks! Pam


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

I should say it's the one by barbara rolls, PhD. Not the one by Jenny Craig.  I didn't know there was a Jenny Craig volumetrics book until last night when I was looking for another book by Rolls. There aren't any new ones by Rolls. BUMMER.

Cindyc.


----------



## cider (Nov 13, 2004)

I have that book and you are right, it is yummy!
I too wish she would come out with another but once you start paying attention you can use the ideas and make your own recipes with volumetrics principles.
Today I am making homemade broth (beef) because starting a meal with a cup of broth really fills you up!


----------

